
Democrat with financial ties to AT&T just gutted California's net neutrality law - DevOpsRick
https://mashable.com/2018/06/20/net-neutrality-california-miguel-santiago/#ter1024PNmqN
======
shiff9
Democrats using identity issues to leverage pro-business legislation is the
cultural, social, and economic spoil of our time. But worse is it won’t be
stopped any time soon. Neoliberal Democrats are officially addicted to the
cheap and easy returns on identity politics, just as republicans have been for
decades. It’s gonna be long downhill road ahead.

------
masonic

       It passed 8-0 with all democrats on the committee voting alongside republicans.
    

"alongside republicans (sic)" is false. Actual vote was 8-2, with the _only
opposition being Republicans._

Of the 8 yea votes, 7 were Democrats.

------
scaryspooky
This is what bothered me about the whole Net Neutrality debate -- you had to
be 100% in the camp of the Democratic party or you were wrong completely. Here
we see why there are shades of grey for party affiliation.

------
timtim51251
And you thought the democrats were for the people LOL!

------
FranzFerdiNaN
This is amazing. Such blatant and open corruption, i love it. And nobody will
give a thing about it in the end.

Also, really amazing that one person can just cross out a lot of things their
sponsor doesn't like in a proposal and hey, that's the new proposal. Excellent
system you got there America.

